# Before Internet



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I wanted to start this to pass some random musings to the younger generation on here. I know you have heard the blah, blah, blah about our "pre-web" life, I just had a little "holy cow" moment. Please excuse my ramblings.
I was on another thread didn't know something, so I Googled it, and posted the information I found. To all of you growing up in the digital age, this is an expected action with expected results. 
If we were pre-Windows 95 it would have been drastically different. The least time consuming, so therefore, easiest way to research would be to go in the de, living room, study, or where ever the encyclopedias were kept, get the volume you hoped to find it in, and read about said subject. Sometimes all that you found was the word you were looking for and a notation to look in another volume or two. This chase could get the answer for you, if not........
Time to go to the library. If school was in session, no problem, find it tomorrow in school library. Tomorrow came, not allowed by any teachers to make special trip to library. Library day two days ago, wait until next week. Next week. Library day. With help from library assistant, then librarian, searching through all reference books; dictionaries, encyclopedias, yearly updates to encyclopedias. Yay. Found answer. If not....
Plan trip to public library so someone can drive you. Saturday available. Go to public library and ask assistance from librarian. Give her list of reference books that you have looked through, or not and do same thing in same books as before, then start digging for the information. Spent all day saturday looking for information and found answer. Or not, all you found was addresses to a number of veterinary schools to write to.
A week and a half researching an article you read in a magazine. The search was futile, even though you got phone number and addresses of places to answer your questions, could not call because long distance phone calls cost too much and all of those stamps and envelopes, while inexpensive, were still out of the price range of a school age person.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I typed all my papers on a typewriter through high school. Public library, school library and home encyclopedias were the go to's for knowledge. It really is amazing how technology has changed in my lifetime. Only had black and white TV with rabbit ears and you had to get up to change the channel.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> I typed all my papers on a typewriter through high school. Public library, school library and home encyclopedias were the go to's for knowledge. It really is amazing how technology has changed in my lifetime. Only had black and white TV with rabbit ears and you had to get up to change the channel.


You had me laughing at get up to change channel. Before we got a remote control tv, some friends of my son came over and could not find the "buttons".lol We had to show him how the channel selector knob worked.
Did you ever get up early on saturday mornings to watch cartoons, and you got up too early? No tv stations on air yet. All three stations had that target looking screen up there.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

A few years ago, middle grandson was here for a sleepover and tried to change channels with the remote and nothing was happening. Watching out of my side eye and trying really hard not to chuckle out loud; he pointed here, moved to a new spot and pointed there. Nothing he did changed the channel. Finally, he told me the television wasn't working. Suggested the batteries might be dead in the remote and went to get a couple to change them out with. No batteries in that size, and I saw a look close to panic come across his face. "But, Nana how are we going to change channels?!!" I showed him where the volume and channel buttons were located on the television and little guy says so sincerely, "I've seen those buttons before and wondered what they were for."


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Hahaa this is going to be a good thread.
We never wore seatbelts, never ate fast food or cereal with sugar because that was saved for a couple times a year.
It was corn flakes and Cheerios, if my dad was feeling a little spicy we could get frosted shredded wheat. For a special treat we could have saltines with peanut butter while we watched Mutual of Omaha. My mother had a massive garden and canned everything. We were farm to table before it was a thing. All clothes were hung on the line. And info or advice needed was answered by asking all the farmers locally where we visited to get our milk out of their milk tanks with big glass jugs. I still feel young at 51 but when I tell my 6 year old grandson he can have 15 min on my iPad and then we have to play. And I explain to him we didn’t have iPads when I was growing up nor did his mother, his gasping and shocking question is “Whaaaaat did you do!!!”
Does make me feel older then 51
But I wouldn’t change a thing about any of it, it was the best life.
One more thing does anyone remember making paper Christmas trees out of catalogs or magazines?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

elvis&oliver said:


> Hahaa this is going to be a good thread.
> We never wore seatbelts
> One more thing does anyone remember making paper Christmas trees out of catalogs or magazines?


Cars didn't have seatbelts until about 1964. So until one of those newer cars could be affordable, no seatbelts.lol
Never made ornaments from magazines. I can remember making ornaments from the tops and bottoms of tin cans. Seven years old a pair of tin snips and being told to be careful. So overprotective parents were back then! lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My favorite topic; Days of my youth!!!

Rotary phones. I still have one, hooked up in the house! It's the only one that works if there is a power failure! 
One day (lots of days actually) I left the cell in the barn. I hate phones and never remember to carry it. Anyway, had to run to town, 20 min. away. Had car trouble and looked for a pay phone! They are all gone! Not one pay phone anywhere. Wow!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yep. I remember my kids guest needed to phone home back in 1998 and couldn't figure out how to use the rotary dial phone. I also remember my big splurge at Christmas time in 1975 was talking long distance on the phone to my mom. My Christmas conversation cost me 30$. A lot of money back then.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I made Christmas Trees out of magazines, using the same folded corner method and a little tweaking turned them into angels that had a paper ball head. Have gone to the library many times to get use of a computer for an hour or read through reference books. Have had Wi-Fi for 3 years now and so enjoy having the wealth of information literally right at my finger tips. I also grew up garden to table. We grew tobacco and once in a while cotton on a family farm containing great grandparents, grandparents, uncles, aunts, and cousins living on the same piece of property. Shared not only the work, we shared the bounty as well. Going to town once in a blue moon was such an anticipated treat. It was the best life ever.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ohhh just thought of one. Back in the day.... cable tv was commercial free. That is why we paid to have it.
VHS and DVDs were the next great commercial free entertainment.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Am really enjoying this post. 8 track, cassette and records for music. Heard my first music on CD in 1984. I am starting to believe it is true when the grand's tell me I live in the stone age. Gee, how old do they think I am? Have not ever listened to an Ipad, owned a smart phone or blue ray. Don't have cable or all those many other paid television offerings. Have plain every day local programming. Still rely on a land line telephone. I grow a lot of my own food and will can or freeze the bounty for winter. I hand stitch, sew with a machine, knit, crochet and quilt. Cook from scratch most of the time. My life is simple and easy going. The most technology advance thing for me is Wi-Fi and the tablet I am using right now. Much to the puzzlement of my son, I have no desire to change. Once in a while, I get the opportunity to introduce and teach the grandchildren how things were done in the "olden days" and you would be amazed at how much they enjoy and marvel at the way it use to be.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t think I’m considered old yet lol (34) but did grow up without a whole lot of money with very old fashioned parents. I was 1 of 4 so all 6 of us would cram into a single cab bench seat when we went places. When my grandma gave my mom her pickup with a camper shell that was the best thing ever so we actually had room in the back lol my dad was a logger and I wasn’t a typical logger brat. We all went out and helped set chokers and had us kids had hatchets and would help limb (I think it was just to keep us busy and put of trouble/ danger). For fun when we were not allowed to help (usually because it was too dangerous for us) our fun time was turning the water tank on and playing in the mud. We made little shops that we collected cool things we would find and used pine needles as money.
I didn’t get the internet till I was 18, still hardly understand any electronics lol.
The encyclopedias, yes!!! I remember having to pull those out for any report I had for school. I have both my moms and my grandmas now! When I tell my kids all the stuff we did as kids they think it was all awesome. At the time I hated most of it lol but looking back I am happy I was raised like that. My poor kids ask me a question about anything technology and I am clueless lol I think a lot of what we or even people older then me learned and did was pretty cool so I say try and remember and tell your kids and grand kids about it. I always loved hearing my grandmas stories. She was always getting hurt and my great grandparents were farmers in Arizona (they actually owned most of where Mesa is), anyways to keep her from getting hurt or In trouble they used to tie a string onto her hand and then onto the clothes line and leave her there while they worked lol could anyone imagine that now a days?? Speaking of clothes lines I still use one! Nothing beats a free dryer!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I still use a landline and I don't own a cell phone. I try to avoid even using my cordless phone because I leave it places and can't remember where I put it. The only safe phone for me is one that's hooked to the wall by a cord!

The glaring lack of pay phones sure makes things awkward when I need to use a phone when I'm not home though. I few years ago I went out to buy a buck and the lady gave me incomplete directions to her house. After driving around aimlessly for half an hour, I stopped at a gas station to use the phone. I ended up having to borrow the cashier's cell phone. He seemed very reluctant and I got a lot of strange looks from customers in the store. Turns out I didn't even know how to use a touch screen and had to have him dial the number for me. 

I've never sent a text or taken a selfie. My camera doesn't have a phone attached to it. I still get paper bank statements, and I refuse to pay bills online. I don't have a Facebook account. Even so, I am definitely something of an internet junkie! I can't imagine being more "connected". I'd never get anything done.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

I am 26, we have a landline phone with no caller id just a phone.No cell phone for me. We use the fence line to dry clothes here as it gets the most sunlight. we only have a washing machine no dryer. We live without TV and I cook almost all of my meals from scratch, right now its eggs from our chickens kale from the garden and acorn squash from our garden, i am soon to get a glass of buttermilk.
Id say i am very interested in how the world was working before the industrial revolution.

I have a 86 year old friend who grew up in germany and he tells me of his childhood Antics and boy did it sound like fun. in the winter waiting for the milk man to go by on his horse and sled and latching on and going for a ride with the milk man as a young boy.... wow that must of been fun.

If you want to live the old ways there is definitely no one stopping you!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I think that the only reason we use cell phones now is from when I was over the road truck driver. It was much cheaper to talk cell to cell than cell to landline. We cut out the expense by getting rid of landline. We still have our rotary dial phone, just no service.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't have Facebook. And our internet is dial up! But, that's ok. 
When cable first came out, it was commercial free. Since I don't have time to watch TV, I have no idea how many commercials are on. 
Back in 1963, my uncle had a convertible. I have a photo (Polaroid of course!) of my year old cousin in the back seat of the car, in a car seat. (Sounds good so far, right?). Well, the car seat only hooked over the back seat. No seatbelt to hold it in! And no strap to hold the baby in the car seat! That was normal....

We used to sleep in the back of the car, up by the back window on the shelf. Most kids did, on long trips. 2 kids on the floor, 1 on the back seat and one in the window. 

As a teenager, after morning chores were done, I took off on my horse. I'd be gone all day. No one ever worried. We (horse and I) swam, went camping, jumped stuff. Had a great time. My horse was my best friend.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Also traveled floor, seat and rear deck. Child on rear deck had it bad, cloud of cigarette smoke from parents stayed up there.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Change channel? Do you mean to switch on and off the television set? We were happy to get one, state produced, television channel. In the radio, though, there were two channels. All these lacked the "benefit" of commercials!

Polaroid and colour photos were novelties that my older brother (now dead) introduced to our family, but oh, how expensive! Not for everyday use!

Here we have no dial-up any more, to my sorrow. Much more reliable technique. The land lines (cupper) are not available everywhere, much to the (what is the opposite of 'benefit'? Malefit??) to those who don't endure wireless...

So there are things stopping me from living like before. But so far I have managed to avoid Facebook, whose rules I have actually read ... Yes, I am so old, that I actually READ the terms before I sign anything! (blush)

Concerning life in older times, I may return to suggesting some of my favourite books: "The Emigrants", four thick volumes by *Wilhelm Moberg*, and "Emil in Lönneberga" by *Astrid* "Pippi Longstocking" *Lindgren*. Yes, I know, I have written this before, but, you know how forgetful we old people are!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> I don't have Facebook.
> As a teenager, after morning chores were done, I took off on my horse. I'd be gone all day. No one ever worried. We (horse and I) swam, went camping, jumped stuff. Had a great time. My horse was my best friend.


Love this. Sounds so much like me. I used to take my horse and ride up to the top of the Continental Divide (over 13,000 feet elevation and above timberline). I'd be gone all day and no one ever worried. My horse and I didn't swim much--too cold in our alpine lakes, but we jumped the canoes along the lake shore. I owned a horse for four years before I got my first saddle, and by that time I wondered why I needed one!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Me too! No Facebook for me either. 

I had 2 ponies at the age of 6. They were my Christmas presents. Ginger and Honey god bless em as my family had no clue on anything equine. But they survived on love and good luck! Saved my own $ and bought my first horse at 15 and never looked back. My parents never even asked where I was going, only because back then you didn’t. I’d give them the general direction and say I’ll be back by lunch or dinner. 
I rode in local parades I’d ride all over on our back roads. I even got together with friends and we would ride all day to each other’s houses taking back roads, spend the night and ride back the next day. No cell phones to keep in touch we never packed food or water. Just rode and had fun. Thankfully as I got older I was blessed enough to start educating myself with good trainers, horse clinics and become friends with good people. Then I realized what I truly didn’t know about riding and horse care. It’s been a great joy learning!

I have 2 brothers and I can remember when 10 speeds became popular and we each got one. Man we were
big stuff!
Like I said 
They were the best times.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

So when I got into the IT buisness, phone modems were the thing...I had to explain to my son what they were, nor as he ever had a telephone line. LOL

How about playing outside because you couldnt text to see if the kids were out...or spinning the antenna to get a better picture. 10 of us rode to Disney World on a matress in the back of a truck. lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Back of the truck! Yes, we also rode in the back of the 1958 Chevy truck. All the neighbor kids and our family (5 of us, 4 neighbors - we were really rural, still are) rode in the back, with no tailgate, to the big city (Mentor, Ohio 40 miles away) on the interstate, to buy school clothes. 
Did I mention that the bed was held onto the frame with baling twine and tie wire? And, we passed other trucks hauling kids to the mall. Or, other trucks passed us, depending on if Mom was talking or not. 

This was 1972. We all survived!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

None of this is true, Children. No one was alive before the Internet. Those Old Fogies are just trying to frighten you by these horror stories of channel changing and encyclopedias and public libraries. The world has ever been just as you know, and always shall be...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Microwave ovens changed the world as much, IMO. Oh yeah, they have always been here too.lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

mariarose said:


> None of this is true, Children. No one was alive before the Internet. Those Old Fogies are just trying to frighten you by these horror stories of channel changing and encyclopedias and public libraries. The world has ever been just as you know, and always shall be...


Horror story! I'll tell you a horror story.
While my wife was in delivery room we, about a dozen friends and family, set off smoke alarm in OB waiting room. Third floor of hospital, Dr. Red being paged to third floor constantly for about 10 minutes, nurses and orderlies running all over looking real panic stricken. Finally figured out it was us and cut us to one smoker at a time.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

(rofl)(rofl)(rofl)


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm 38.5. I grew up at one point without the internet LOL. I remember when we first had it, how different the websites were, totally not understanding really what the internet was. We had the encyclopedias...I walked to the library every few days (I loved to read). We had the landline phone with a long cord that could go into the other room. I remember when cell phones came out and they were huge, my mom had one. We played outside all day running here to there and the parents hardly checked on us lol. Good times.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

lol DD!!!! the microwave oven. I remember our first was huge..we were all worried it would cook your face of you got to close...what about popcorn poppers?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How about walking to school? Had to walk a couple miles one way for high school. Taking the bus to go to the mall. Walking to places with your friends on Friday night. All stores and restaurants closed on Sundays. It was shocking when convenient stores started being open on Sunday.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> I'm 38.5. I grew up at one point without the internet LOL. I remember when we first had it, how different the websites were, totally not understanding really what the internet was. We had the encyclopedias...I walked to the library every few days (I loved to read). We had the landline phone with a long cord that could go into the other room. I remember when cell phones came out and they were huge, my mom had one. We played outside all day running here to there and the parents hardly checked on us lol. Good times.


Did anyone else get told to leave early on saturday mornings, after chores, don't come back until lunchtime? Go back to use bathroom and door locked. First grade, not alone brother a year older and sister a year younger.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Smoking; I was a smoker. During my first labor (37 yrs. ago), the doctor told me to relax, go to the waiting room and enjoy a cigarette. I was in active labor! And, you could smoke in your room, as long as you were NOT holding the baby. Some changes are good. I quit 15 yrs ago. Bad stupid habit, for sure.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> Smoking; I was a smoker. During my first labor (37 yrs. ago), the doctor told me to relax, go to the waiting room and enjoy a cigarette. I was in active labor! And, you could smoke in your room, as long as you were NOT holding the baby. Some changes are good. I quit 15 yrs ago. Bad stupid habit, for sure.


No smoke alarm? 
Ex-smoker here, too. Smoked from1971 until 1994. Wife, MIL, FIL and I all quit when wife's grandmother passed from cancer. 
Your state had some really irate truck drivers when they passed the first bill about smoking in commercial vehicles.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> Smoking; I was a smoker.


Badly allergic. I almost died when I was a teen and rebelliously tried a cigarette, and I was afraid to go to the hospital or tell anyone what was happening to me because I wasn't supposed to smoke. Trying to keep my secret I almost died...
Young and dumb. I was 15. couldn't see, couldn't breath, couldn't even vomit because I was all swollen up.

My friend took me to the hospital anyway. Later, the Dr was talking to a by-now-conscious me, trying to find out what drugs I'd taken, and he was SMOKING!!!! and he saw my reaction first hand. Well, No hiding the fact I'd tried smoking after that!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

So glad you made it through the young and dumb. I kept surprising myself at every milestone by having survived perpetual dumb.



Don't get me started on my families young and dumb!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My friend has a saying "if you're gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough"! We were tough kids for sure. Boy, I'm glad that's over! Although, there are days...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Back in the days of 8 track tapes then cassettes, we would always find ribbons of tape on the side of the road. The car tape decks were notorious for "eating" the tapes. (I have an old 8 track and tapes. I should install it in my truck!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love this thread.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

So do I


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Does anyone below Mason-Dixon Line, because of summer heat and humidity, remember the delight of first family air conditioner? Boy, was that nice after playing outside all day.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Absolutely remember the first air conditioning like it was yesterday. I didn't know how wonderful it could be not sweating through 90% humidity and 95 degree temperatures. When I would go home for visits where there wasn't climate control temperatures it was uncomfortable. I still love those cool summer breezes and the smell of a wood fire. I love being able to have my house the temperature I want it to be 24/7 even more.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

A wood fire when it is already hot??? Afford to destroy firewood when not needed?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL, Nigerian Newbie squeezed summer cooling and winter heating (from child hood) together in the same sentence, but not the same day!
That's how my family still cools and heats. Cool night breezes and a warm fire. I also see the point about how nice it would be not to even have to think about it.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Aha, lol!

I have been thinking of how fast things have changed lately. When I first came to this forum, I mused that maybe we could help poor women in poor countries who have got a goat from a charity orgaization, by answering their questions and sharing their care for their new household member. Someone here answered, that probably so poor persons cannot afford an internet connection. This cooled me down for a while, but now, only some 7 years later, this is totally history, even in the most remote parts of this globe, people have modern cell phones with pictures and internet.

(Btw, will someone help me to find the right place in here to start a thread on this theme? I shall have to begin with contacting a charity, to learn if they keep some kind of contact with the people who get a goat or a hen.)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Trollmor 
Maybe this one?
https://www.thegoatspot.net/forums/goat-management.217/
or this one?
https://www.thegoatspot.net/forums/beginners-goat-raising.218/

I think this is a great goal. One trouble I see is that most of us at TGS are in the States. Because we can get things that other can't, it can come across sometimes to people elsewhere that all we do is talk about necessities that they can't get. That is simply in our mindset and is in a way self-reinforced as we have less interaction with other cultures. Another trouble is language barriers. Most of us only speak American English, and even then in a confusing manner, requiring a familiarity with our own cultural norms to successfully understand.

Personally, I think it is a fantastic idea. I am a better goat owner from interacting with goat owners from other places and more challenging circumstances, and can think of a few people I've been able to help. But the better their understanding of English, the better I'm able to help. American English, I'm fluent in. Other Englishes, I can get by in.

I have a smattering of words and phrases in other languages, but nothing that would be specific to the goat world.

That said, I'm glad to contribute to your endeavour in any way I can or have time for. I see it helping improve OUR skills, if not theirs.

P.S. I support Heifer International and I know there is a need for such knowledgeable help.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> A wood fire when it is already hot??? Afford to destroy firewood when not needed?


Not exactly a wood fire for heating during the summer. Granny did use a wood fuel cook stove though. Buttermilk biscuits were a staple and very loved part of our meals. Almost always there was a platter of biscuits covered with a towel left on the table. Put a piece of side meat, slice of tomato inside and yum, was it good. If the biscuits were warm from the cook stove, butter and molasses or gravy made my mouth drool. Mostly in the summer we ate more vegetable than meals that took a while to fix because the kitchen would become unbearably hot. Keeping kindle wood in the kitchen wood box was one of my chores at a very young age.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Makes my mouth watery up here in my remote country! Yum, yum!!!

There is an old saying up here, when something goes to very small pieces: "The stool got into coffee wood." Meaning so small pieces of wood, that a fire gets hot quickly, but does not last so long!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Exactly spot on Trollmor. For some types of baking or longer cooking times, larger pieces of wood were added to keep it going longer. :clapping:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, and heating the kitchen in addition, the reason why "long cook" meals like front part meat or brown beans were served preferably during winter.

Or, maybe are? Some of us are really modern and up-to-date, using non fossil fuels! (highfive)


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> Some of us are really modern and up-to-date, using non fossil fuels! (highfive)


Do you also drive on wood? I just recently found out about this "modern" fuel for automobiles. www.driveonwood.com


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Do you also drive on wood? I just recently found out about this "modern" fuel for automobiles. www.driveonwood.com


No, I know only of steam (too heavy for a car), and '_gengas_', which contents monoxide, and is therefore very dangerous. (Don't understand the text you linked to, but suspect it might be '_gengas_'.)

For my diesel motors, I nowadays use only what is here called '_HVO_', which is based on leftovers from slaughteries etc. In principle, I use "better" energy for only such things that need it, if I can, such as electricity for computers, but fire wood for any kind of heating. ("Sun, wind, and water"!)

At https://www.alternativ.nu/index.php?board=110 (here I go again!!) there are many threads debating these things, and one of the most knowledgeable members there calls himself *torbjorn*. If you surf in there, remember torbjorn!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trollmor said:


> No, I know only of steam (too heavy for a car), and '_gengas_', which contents monoxide, and is therefore very dangerous. (Don't understand the text you linked to, but suspect it might be '_gengas_'.)
> 
> For my diesel motors, I nowadays use only what is here called '_HVO_', which is based on leftovers from slaughteries etc. In principle, I use "better" energy for only such things that need it, if I can, such as electricity for computers, but fire wood for any kind of heating. ("Sun, wind, and water"!)
> 
> At https://www.alternativ.nu/index.php?board=110 (here I go again!!) there are many threads debating these things, and one of the most knowledgeable members there calls himself *torbjorn*. If you surf in there, remember torbjorn!


Yes gengas, I did not know until about a year ago that Europe during WWII powered their automobiles with wood. That is nothing that we are taught in the United States, I guess because there is not much money for big corporations to make off of us doing this.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Yes gengas, I did not know until about a year ago that Europe during WWII powered their automobiles with wood. That is nothing that we are taught in the United States, I guess because there is not much money for big corporations to make off of us doing this.


Probably because you had oil wells within the country. We could not import oil, so had to do with what we had, wood. But the gengas is very dangerous, and does not allow the motor to work for more than 75% of its capacity. Much work, too, to cut the wood in so small pieces, and repeatedly stop on the road to stir the kettle. I say No Thanks!

Not everything was better earlier on.

Nowadays there are solar cells, which are much more useful!


----------

